# What printing service does everyone use to sell your photos?



## daGGoth

Hey Guys!

I'm about to start my business starting in 2017, and I'm looking at which Web-Print services everyone uses for selling their work.

I've heard good things about a lot of web printers, but I want to make sure I use one of the best. I _think _I've settled on PosterJack, but mainly because they will take AdobeRGB, and their customer service appears to be very good - they answered a few emails very quickly. 

I would love to use the AdobeRGB Color Space for printing since I'll be editing on a 10-Bit Calibrated Panel.

What Web-Print Services does everyone use? Do they accept AdobeRGB? Has anyone found any Services that will provide you with their ICC Profile for their Printer?


----------



## ronlane

Welcome to the site. I've used Adorama Pic a few times. I mostly use MPix because it is easy and close to me. I've looked into MPix Pro, which is supposed to give you more control but I haven't messed with it much other than getting my calibration images.

There are a lot of good ones out there I am sure, it just depends on what you need/want as far as control and products that you intend on selling. (just small prints, large prints, canvas, acrylic, metal,....)


----------



## tirediron

I use Techni-care imaging in Edmonton, AB, so that's probably of precious little use to you; that said, PosterJack looks like a purely retail operation with retail pricing.  I didn't see any sort of wholesale/professional option.  ANY reputable, quality printer will provide you with printer profiles. 

I know there are a number of well regarded services in the US, but I can't recommend any since I have no experience.  Things you want to look for are:  A requirement to identify yourself as  a business (usually by providing a tax id, business registration #, etc), a telephone # that is answered quickly by a HUMAN BEING, availability of proofing and sample materials, and a wide range of product.  I couldn't quickly find an 8x10 print on that 'site....


----------



## chuasam

Print at Costco. Cheap, good and fast.


----------



## tirediron

chuasam said:


> Print at Costco. Cheap, good and fast.


Yes, no, and maybe.


----------



## chuasam

tirediron said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Print at Costco. Cheap, good and fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, no, and maybe.
Click to expand...


If you specify no auto correct and figure out their print profile, you can get large posters done for like ½ the price.


----------



## ronlane

key word, IF. For a professional business, I would not want to take the chance. It could come back and bite you and then you could be in a situation where you are loosing money or worse.


----------



## tirediron

ronlane said:


> key word, IF. For a professional business, I would not want to take the chance. It could come back and bite you and then you could be in a situation where you are loosing money or worse.


It's fine for a consumer that's not all that fussed about quality.  For a profession?  Definitely not up to par.  One the things I have in my sales arsenal is an album with an 8x10 from  London Drug, one from Wal-mart and one from Costco, along with one from my lab.  When people ask what they're getting for the added cost of buying prints from me, I show them that.  There are generally no further questions.


----------



## daGGoth

Interesting! I never thought about doing a "sample" album and let the client choose the print quality. It would be very easy to do a baseline image and select three or four printing services and let them choose. Interesting... How do your prices scale with each vendor?


----------



## tirediron

daGGoth said:


> Interesting! I never thought about doing a "sample" album and let the client choose the print quality. It would be very easy to do a baseline image and select three or four printing services and let them choose. Interesting... How do your prices scale with each vendor?


They don't.  I only use one; the others are to show the client the quality difference and what they get by ordering from me.


----------



## KmH

I used a variety of print labs, most of them catered to professional photographers rather than to hobby photographers.
Miller's Professional Imaging
H&H Color Lab
LTI Lightside
Laumont Photographics


----------



## Maui Photographer

I'm sure the print platform you use really depends if it is people or landscape. With that said, we use Shoot Proof and they are great. Great branding capability for the online proofing galleries and excellent customer service. We do about 400 - 450 shoots per year (weddings and portraits) and we have had  a great response from our clients as far as ease of use. It is very intuitive for customers as well. We did produce a how-to document for clients so they have a good idea of what to expect, which helps a lot. Hope that helps


----------



## Gary A.

I don't print professionally, but my friends who do use Smugmug for hosting and printing.


----------



## TomW

tirediron said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> key word, IF. For a professional business, I would not want to take the chance. It could come back and bite you and then you could be in a situation where you are loosing money or worse.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine for a consumer that's not all that fussed about quality.  For a profession?  Definitely not up to par.  One the things I have in my sales arsenal is an album with an 8x10 from  London Drug, one from Wal-mart and one from Costco, along with one from my lab.  When people ask what they're getting for the added cost of buying prints from me, I show them that.  There are generally no further questions.
Click to expand...


I love this idea, I'll definitely use it for my client meetings in the future. Thanks for the tip, it will give that missing visual representation of the difference in quality.


----------



## abaeza02

I'm about to add prints as an option for customers. I just opened up an account with pixieset.com. I haven't ordered any prints yet but I do like how the site is set up for me to upload the photos so customers can order whatever they want.


----------



## tirediron

abaeza02 said:


> I'm about to add prints as an option for customers. I just opened up an account with pixieset.com. I haven't ordered any prints yet but I do like how the site is set up for me to upload the photos so customers can order whatever they want.


And, just out of idle curiosity, how do you QA the lab's work?


----------

